# Ok. I got a job interview



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I haven't been on one in 15 years and really don't know what to expect. I'm reaching out to my friends here for guidance and info... I need this job and its right up my alley on my expertise .. Im also sure they are interviewing more than me. Help a brotha out fella 2 coolers.
Randall


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Do not go on your bike, wear a nice suit or slacks and a sport coat....Say Yes Sir and No Sir (or Ma'am) even he the interviewer is 30 years younger then you are...And *for sure don't tell* them that you like to sit in the shed in the dark and shoot rats...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't own a suit. I'm a commercial construction superintendent type guy. Ok. I won't ride my Harley. (Dang it). I got the yes sir and no sir down. Thanks. And rat killin is off my topics. I hope they don't know me as Johnny quest. It's in Galveston.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Would new jeans , nice western shirt and my tony lama boots be ok...


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

As stated formal or informal Dress Formal! Keep things short and sweet when answering questions. At the end is when you will ask questions. I suggest taking notes while in interviews so that you can revert back upon a call back. I was always told by a close friend that is a VP for a large oil and gas company that it is a big turn off to talk about benefits compensation or pto in the first round, unless it in mentioned by them. Keep it straight business unless they change the direction. Good Luck


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Would new jeans , nice western shirt and my tony lama boots be ok...


If you know the "Interviewer" and that is his attire, then yes


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Would new jeans , nice western shirt and my tony lama boots be ok...


Keep your head down and your mouth shut and you might have a chance. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in trouble then because I have no formal type clothes. I have nice clothes. Just no sports coat or slacks.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Lick your palm in front of them before extending it to shake hands. That proves your serious.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm in trouble then because I have no formal type clothes. I have nice clothes. Just no sports coat or slacks.


That ain't hard to remedy bro...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Would new jeans , nice western shirt and my tony lama boots be ok...


I'd skip the western shirt in favor of a plain white or light blue shirt, starched & pressed.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That ain't hard to remedy bro...


On unemployment pay it is. Anybody wear size 32 waist that's 6 foot tall.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Get a good hair cut and take a shower  Oh, and wear clean underwear in case you have to go to the hospital. Do I sound like Mom yet?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm so nervous. I did sell a gun today. So I can get new jeans and a shirt. I'm gunna have to become a site sponsor with all the 2coolers buying my bb guns


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Dress*

I would say new starched jeans and shined boots OK. But not, repeat not a "western shirt". Go out and buy a polo/golf style shirt in light blue, or a Brooks Brother non-iron dress shirt in light blue. Wear a regular belt, not a western or rodeo buckle set up. This time of year you can probably dispense with the jacket. Good luck.

Grooming. Nails trimmed nice. Nose hair trimmed. If you have a beard or mustache, trim it way back so it is neat. No neck beard, ever. Repeat, no neck beard ever. Good recent hair cut and if in between cuts go in for a back of neck trim. Windex your glasses if you wear them.

Finally, remember an interview is a 2 way street. Ask them questions about the job.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Generally comapnies would prefer someone who wants to be involved for the long run, versus simply to collect a weekly paycheck. You want to seem desirable - they must want to hire you (over someone else.) So, I'd approach it as if it is a 2 way interview - they are obviously finding out about you to ensure you have the minimum qualification, but in return, you should have some questions for them, implying that you are trying to decide if their company would be a fit for you. That way you don't seem desperate for a job, but rather selective in what you undertake.

So in short, my suggestion is to wear slacks and a button down shirt (assuming this is not a suit kind of job) and inquire about their long and short term plans for growth. How do they see the market, where are the opportunities, what is their long-term plan for the company, what are the problems they are facing (obviously things you are being hired to remedy).....most applicants won't ask that kind of stuff. Most people just vomit their resume of facts and "can do, sirs." You want to fix problems, better yet, avoid them, and help the company achieve their goals, which should be measurable. Hopefully this will set you apart from the crowd. Good luck


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Starch the jeans and nice shirt. Shave, and look presentable. You should be fine.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'd skip the western shirt in favor of a plain white or light blue shirt, starched & pressed.


Good advice, you're not interviewing at a law office.

Don't answer your cell phone.

After interviewer has finished don't be shy about asking them a question or two. Keep em short and relevant.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I would not suggets jeans. Slacks or docker type pants at the least. Nice pressed button down shirt. 

Wish you the best. Hope it is the perfect fit for both you and the company.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Let them know how you plan to save or make them more $$. Good luck, dude!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Cut and color you hair, starched jeans and nice button down shirt.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Most of the interviews I have conducted (non-clinical healthcare field) are more of a personality test than anything else. If you got in the door, it's because you (your resume) appear to have all the right skill sets. My goal going into an interview is to find out if:
1) you are someone who we want to work with
2) will fit in with the team and atmosphere
3) aren't going to bring hostility, combativness, or other undesireable character issues

I'd caution you not to be as sterile as 'this is the answer to your question'. I look for someone who can carry on a conversation and can get along with others. 

Good luck!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I like to drop the line "I am not interested in a job, I am looking for a career".

Also ask them if there is anything on your resume they had questions or concerns about, so you can head that off from the get go. 

And send a thank you note!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm studying this post. All great info. Thanks friends.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll assume you've seen the movie "Ted", with the teddie bear in Boston?
Copy his interview style and you will do fine.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'll assume you've seen the movie "Ted", with the teddie bear in Boston?
> Copy his interview style and you will do fine.


Lol. I just watched it. :headknock


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

Refrain from smoking for at least two hours before the interview


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'll assume you've seen the movie "Ted", with the teddie bear in Boston?
> Copy his interview style and you will do fine.


I disagree. I would go for more of a "Step Brothers" approach. Its always best to interview as a team, so bring a friend along. And be sure to ask them questions too. For example "how much do you make a year... before taxes?".

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't forget a breath mint before you go. Bad breath stinks!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont be a weirdo.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> I disagree. I would go for more of a "Step Brothers" approach. Its always best to interview as a team, so bring a friend along. And be sure to ask them questions too. For example "how much do you make a year... before taxes?".
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


"I'm gonna put my nutz on your drumset!":slimer:


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Always wear a suit unless told otherwise. If you are pretty sure jeans are ok, pick up the phone and call and ask them. I'd rather be overdressed than underdressed. You only have 1 chance at making a good 1st impression.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Go into it as being a HARD worker and not just another future employee. Anyone can hire or find an employee...But, it is difficult to hire a hard caring worker.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

When you first meet the interviewer, firmly shake his hand while looking him square in the eyes. That denotes honesty and openness. Thank him/her for the opportunity. 

If you have facial hair, keep it short and neat. Cover any tattoos, piercings,
and other "body art". Long sleeves is best, denotes professionalism. 

Dress neat, clean and fresh, appropriate for the position and/or surroundings (job trailer vs. office building). 

Do not cross your arms during the interview...very negative vibes, shows stubbornness and hostility. Keep looking them in the eye as you talk to them. 

Ask questions about the job, the company, the length of project, etc. Show interest in the job and company. 

Answer questions honestly as possible. Minimize those items in your past employment that could be considered objectionable. Its doubtful any previous employer would give any details about issues surrounding an employee leaving a company, usually they will just state "not available for re-hire" if they consider it a less than satisfactory. You will have to answer why. 

Thank them again and state you would enjoy working with their company.
Good luck.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Chuck said:


> When you first meet the interviewer, firmly shake his hand while looking him square in the eyes. That denotes honesty and openness. Thank him/her for the opportunity.
> 
> If you have facial hair, keep it short and neat. Cover any tattoos, piercings,
> and other "body art". Long sleeves is best, denotes professionalism.
> ...


Good advice chuck. Thanks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Cut and color you hair, starched jeans and nice button down shirt.


This and get a perm while you are at it!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

DANCO said:


> Refrain from smoking for at least two hours before the interview


and.........................Stop drinking now!!!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> I like to drop the line "I am not interested in a job, I am looking for a career".
> 
> Also ask them if there is anything on your resume they had questions or concerns about, so you can head that off from the get go.
> 
> And send a thank you note!


If they have concerns about something on your resume, I think they will bring it up. I would not ask if they have concerns, but that's just my opinion. By all means follow up in a few days if you have not heard back from them. Let them know you think you will be a good fit and are ready to go to work.

Also do some research on the company. Gather all the knowledge you can on the position and it's responsibilities.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

Does the company you are Interviewing with know you are unemployed at the moment?


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would take a few extra copies of your resume in case the one interviewing has misplaced yours or doesn't have a hard copy. Shows you are prepared and thinking ahead.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

JQ, PM me the company info who you are interviewing with. Ed Rismiller (Rismiller Construction) or John Kelso (Kelso Construction) or one of the group at UTMB, Trevino Group or Vaughn? Let me know. I know a BUNCH of those guys down there.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Take some scope and gargle before you enter the building. Don't have your cigs tucked into that polo shirt. 

If you're gonna smoke on the way, go windows down. Even as a smoker, it rubs me wrong if someone comes in for an interview smelling like a chimney. 

Good Luck.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

A 32 inch waist at age 54?

Holy hell! That's an achievement in itself, anymore.

My boss is a really big guy. Actually, he's fat is what he is.

He interviewed a guy week before last who tried to sell him on a "gastric sleeve" or some such. This interviewee apparently used to be really fat until he got it, so he thinks everyone should get it. Those kind of folks can be as bad as former smokers, I'm sure.

That's not the sort of thing that gets you a second interview.

That's not meant to be advice, 'cause you're at least that smart anyway.

Anyway, Good Luck!

.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

At mimimum, slacks and a button down shirt, long sleeve if you have tatoos. Shower and brush your teeth before you leave home, no cigarettes between shower/teeth brushing and the interview, you can smoke like a train after. A breath mint right before you go in. Make sure all hair, beard, mustache, etc is freshly cut and neat. Carry yourself with confidence, not cockiness. Answer questions honestly, ask questions, sell yourself. Close the deal with a firm hand shake, thank them for their time and consideration and let them know you look forward to hearing from them. Send a thank you card, this puts your name in front of them one more time, also shows a sign of professionalism.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

The key IMO isn't really about "what" your wearing, but about "how". Its more about being clean, pressed, shiny boots/shoots and wrinkle free than what the actual clothes are you're wearing. 

When your speaking with them stay calm, talk slow and looken dead in the eye. 

If its more of a streamlined interview like a lot of them are today. Be prepared for the good ole questions like;
-Tell me about a bad experience you had at your past job and how you handled it. 
-Describe yourself in three words.
-3 biggest strengths
-3 weakness's


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Take some scope and gargle before you enter the building. Don't have your cigs tucked into that polo shirt.
> 
> If you're gonna smoke on the way, go windows down. Even as a smoker, it rubs me wrong if someone comes in for an interview smelling like a chimney.
> 
> Good Luck.


Wear a T-shirt and roll the pack of smokes up in one of the sleeves.

They'll know you're "old school" then.

.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Don't be this guy...

Interviewer: What do you consider your biggest weakness?

Interviewee: Honesty

Interviewer: I don't think honesty is a weakness.

Interviewee: I don't give a <bleep> what you think.

:slimer:

Good luck man.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This and get a perm while you are at it!


Get a perm. Lmfao! Dam that's funny.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

FishBurd27 said:


> The key IMO isn't really about "what" your wearing, but about "how". Its more about being clean, pressed, shiny boots/shoots and wrinkle free than what the actual clothes are you're wearing.
> 
> When your speaking with them stay calm, talk slow and looken dead in the eye.


This. Plus, if you are buying jeans and a polo anyway, maybe get tan "chino" style pants (the Target house brand is in the $20-$25 range and decent quality) and a long sleeve button down in a blue/light blue. Less than $50 should get you decent new pants/shirt at Target.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Would new jeans , nice western shirt and my tony lama boots be ok...


I wouldn't wear anything less & I certainly wouldn't wear a suit & tie....yuck!!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Let them know how you plan to save or make them more $$. Good luck, dude!


x2, x3, x4, and x5. you have to prove that you will return to them MORE than it's costing them to pay you.

Do not go it with: I'm good at this or I'm a hard *** about that....rather, my project management skills in the past have proven to save $$$ (use REAL numbers) or my management style results in increasing worker productivity by X (again use real numbers). Hopefully you have some good numbers/dollars to fill in.....

also, all great advice on the dress, hygiene, etc.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Anybody wear size 32 waist that's 6 foot tall.


Sure when I was in the 6th grade lol.

A simple sports coat sans tie goes well with khaki slacks and a long sleeve shirt.

First impressions are everything


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Btw, I'm sure I've got a nice long sleeve button down shirt I can donate, if it helps ya out. I don't do dress up anymore, lol. I'm near the dog track, PM is fine.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck Randall!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trim those nasty nose hairs! :help:


----------



## jkttxn (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree that you should not smoke before the interview, BUT you can use nicotine gum, use a patch, or something like it before the interview. You just want to be calm and be able to concentrate. If the patch helps, use it. 
Don't chew gum in the interview.
My smoking friend used these methods with success.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

If you have facebook make sure there's no stupid s**t on there.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are the criteria I look for in new hires:
1. honesty (if I can't trust you I don't want to be around you)
2. Dependability (if you say you are going to be somewhere or do something I am going to make decisions regarding that and I do not want to be disappointed).
3. Good citizen-It is ok if a person has made a mistake and learned from it but continued criminal activity is a no no.
4. Morally good person-I am not talking goody two shoes but someone who does not cheat people or disrespect others.
5. someone who is proud of who they are and where they came from.
With respect to what to wear. Call the HR person and ask for guidance. Most want you to succeed and more than willing to help. Suit and tie went of years ago unless you are a lawyer or other professional person. Think people working in a bank. If the job is construction then wear what you would going to work on a day to impress a customer. I like the term business casual. Kaki dockers and a nice polo shirt or long sleeve shirt in light blue, yellow or gray. Analyze your self both good and bad before you go to the interview. When you think the interview is about over with ask the person what they are looking for. That is the time to sell yourself with the critical things I mentioned above. For example, I am hard working, dependable, honest and trustworthy, can get the job done. Work well with others and usually the go to guy if something needs done. And last, say if given a chance I will not let you down. Hope this helps.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For construction superintendent, pressed jeans, pressed shirt (preferrably new), shined/clean boots are the proper attire. Tell them where you have been as it relates to what they are asking you to do, what jobs are similar, etc. Tell them how you manage schedule and how you manage safety. Above all else, tell them how you manage quality. Talking about how you fix problem (the right way through proper channels) is a positive. Talk about your record keeping, how detailed are your daily reports. Talk to them about your ability to communicate with the end users and the A/E team to gain the design intent to insure that the project is built according to that which includes the drawings and specifications. In short, all of that is describing to them that you can manage work according to industry standards at a minimum and how you strive to be better than that.


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

One of the big things when the interview is ending........ASK FOR THE JOB AND be prepared to reiterate why you are the person for the job all the while giving the interviewer a firm handshake and looking into his eyes. It's up to you to sell yourself.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> For construction superintendent, pressed jeans, pressed shirt (preferrably new), shined/clean boots are the proper attire. Tell them where you have been as it relates to what they are asking you to do, what jobs are similar, etc. Tell them how you manage schedule and how you manage safety. Above all else, tell them how you manage quality. Talking about how you fix problem (the right way through proper channels) is a positive. Talk about your record keeping, how detailed are your daily reports. Talk to them about your ability to communicate with the end users and the A/E team to gain the design intent to insure that the project is built according to that which includes the drawings and specifications. In short, all of that is describing to them that you can manage work according to industry standards at a minimum and how you strive to be better than that.


Great advice!

Numbers are key, 0 recordables, increased profit by x %, finished project x weeks/months ahead of schedule, etc.

Also ask several questions, it shows that you are interested and you have taken the time and thought about the company and position.

Good luck!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't know if anybody said this yet or not, but research the company. Know the company well. By knowing the company well, it shows that you are serious and diligent.

BTW, good luck! You deserve a break.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm trying to take all this in. But I'm not a mackintosh. Lol... I can't thank you guys enough.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Custom Flat said:


> *One of the big things when the interview is ending........ASK FOR THE JOB *AND be prepared to reiterate why you are the person for the job all the while giving the interviewer a firm handshake and looking into his eyes. It's up to you to sell yourself.


X2


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Know the answers for all of these questions
http://career-advice.monster.com/jo...00-potential-interview-questions/article.aspx

Research the company and print out the website and ask questions about areas on it.

If you get an offer make a counter offer Always 9 out of 10 will pay it if you ask but only if you ask. And nobody considers asking for more a negative it actually it will be a positive because they know you will negotiate and ask in their behalf when it comes time to negotiate a change order with your subs.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

>I don't know if anybody said this yet or not, but research the company. Know the company well.

Some folks are born talkers, so they can 'wing' it. I am not one of those so I had to do a lot of researches/homework for the interviews. Yes, it sounds crummy, but by preparing well, I got what I came for, most of the times. Sun Tzu said "Know yourself, know your enemies, you always win". 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

What do you get for head rat killer and master shredder these days?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

If you are looking for a sport coat and nice slacks that don't cost a fortune, don't rule out thrift shops like Goodwill or Salvation Army. Not a dang thing wrong with those clothes and a darn site cheaper than anywhere else. Shined boots, starched jeans, clean white shirt, and a nice sport coat will get you in anywhere you want to go here in Houston.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

You can never really overdress for an interview, underdress however, yes.

As said, know some info about the company to show that you are interested in the company.
If you still have the job posting, use some of the key words they used in the job posting in 
your interview. Be early!!!!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm studying this post. All great info. Thanks friends.


Don't say anything bad about your last job even if they ask...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Do not go on your bike, wear a nice suit or slacks and a sport coat....Say Yes Sir and No Sir (or Ma'am) even he the interviewer is 30 years younger then you are...And *for sure don't tell* them that you like to sit in the shed in the dark and shoot rats...





Bozo said:


> Lick your palm in front of them before extending it to shake hands. That proves your serious.


.........must spread on both.hwell:


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Darn Right, don't run down any of your old jobs! It really puts a bad taste in the interviewers mouth when the job seeker starts running down their old job. Makes 'em sound like a malcontent. I've seen guys lose job offers because of this.



Pasadena1944 said:


> Don't say anything bad about your last job even if they ask...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bring em some chili. :dance:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

this would be an example of not how to look


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Send me your email address via PM and I will send you several interview documents that will help you prepare.

B.D


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> For construction superintendent, pressed jeans, pressed shirt (preferrably new), shined/clean boots are the proper attire. Tell them where you have been as it relates to what they are asking you to do, what jobs are similar, etc. Tell them how you manage schedule and how you manage safety. Above all else, tell them how you manage quality. Talking about how you fix problem (the right way through proper channels) is a positive. Talk about your record keeping, how detailed are your daily reports. Talk to them about your ability to communicate with the end users and the A/E team to gain the design intent to insure that the project is built according to that which includes the drawings and specifications. In short, all of that is describing to them that you can manage work according to industry standards at a minimum and how you strive to be better than that.


What he said.

Most people on this thread giving you advice mean well, but are clueless. DO NOT wear a suit a tie, sports jacket,slacks, etc.... This is construction, not banking.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

If you came in looking for a job as a superintendent wearing a suit that would be a red flag. Research the company and if you had pictures of some previous project that would be a bonus.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

vette74 said:


> Know the answers for all of these questions
> http://career-advice.monster.com/jo...00-potential-interview-questions/article.aspx
> 
> Research the company and print out the website and ask questions about areas on it.
> ...


Be VERY careful when countering. You better have a dang good reason and research to back up why you deserve more. I had an offer rescinded last year due to countering.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

txjustin said:


> Be VERY careful when countering. You better have a dang good reason and research to back up why you deserve more. I had an offer rescinded last year due to countering.


In construction often they will not talk money the first meeting, only get to know you, what you can do for the company, etc.... they will ask about money, what you expect to get paid, but very seldom will they offer what they are willing to pay.

The second meeting is about the money. It is a freeforall, better have a set amount of salary, know what comps you want like company truck, if not then what they going to pay you for your truck, are they going to pay for oil changes, tires,laptop,phone, per dim, etcc..... do they pay for insurance, do they give you a company card, or just a gas card, etc...

then once all that is settled, then you talk about the bonus. This is done different depending on the company. It can be a huge part of the pay, or only a small part. Do they pay thataboys? do they pay profit sharing? do they pay by time served? all stuff you need to know and work out beforehand.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Make SURE you are on time, even if that means sitting in the parking lot 30 minutes prior.

2. Be prepared for the question "Describe the last time you ran into a problem while working on a project and how did you fix it working with your team members? " Have a good story to tell, doesn't have to go overboard, just show you took charge, called a group meeting and designated assignments etc.....

3. Hand-write a thank you note the very same day and drop it in the mail. (Ideally bring the note with you and fill it out as soon as you get back in the truck, and drop in local post office) The boss man may get your thank you note the next day after interviewing another good candidate and you could close the deal before he interviews anyone else.

4. Be yourself...

Best of luck


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dont wear your goggles,lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> 3. Hand-write a thank you note the very same day and drop it in the mail. (Ideally bring the note with you and fill it out as soon as you get back in the truck, and drop in local post office) The boss man may get your thank you note the next day after interviewing another good candidate and you could close the deal before he interviews anyone else.
> 
> 4. Be yourself...
> 
> Best of luck


handwriting a note seems desperate. Also very slim chance it will get to the person that makes the call. He/She is going to have someone go thru there mail and they will kull that quick.

I am sure this type of stuff works in other situations, but in construction if you can not make it on your experience, merits, and reputation then you have no chance. If you have been in the business long enough, almost a given the person you are asking for a job is going to call someone that knows you. It is a small world.


----------



## chrobrien (Apr 2, 2013)

Be your self. Be true to who you are and dress to match the job clean jeans nice polo type shirt. Look at them in the eyes and talk with them. Do research on them and ask questions about what they are doing and where they are looking to go. Above all ..... GOOD LUCK


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good luck...hope you get the job.

TH


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> handwriting a note seems desperate. Also very slim chance it will get to the person that makes the call. He/She is going to have someone go thru there mail and they will kull that quick.
> .


If you going up against 25 other applicants, most all with good experience etc. you do need something to help set you apart. Trust me, a "thank you note for the opportunity" goes a long way. I can personally speak on a job I had with Operations at BP and Finance job. It doesn't matter what field you are in. Also, not everyone knows 'someone." in hiring dept.

Many good points given here. Best of luck in the interview.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

All great info guys. I really don't know how to thank you for your suggestions. I've read thru it a couple times. I will read it again before Thursday morning. It's a lot of info. 
Thank you again. 
Randall


----------



## trouthooker (Sep 25, 2009)

x2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck. Remember be relaxed and prepared.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck to you JQ, stay relaxed and focused. 
I would be nervous and if you sweat a lot don't put on your good shirt till you are ready to go in. Don't have wet spots showing from your underarms.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> If you going up against 25 other applicants, most all with good experience etc. you do need something to help set you apart. Trust me, a "thank you note for the opportunity" goes a long way. I can personally speak on a job I had with Operations at BP and Finance job. It doesn't matter what field you are in. Also, not everyone knows 'someone." in hiring dept.
> 
> Many good points given here. Best of luck in the interview.


I use to hire and fire construction supers. Lot of people on this thread tring to help, but he is not looking for a job in finance. To set yourself apart for a construction supervision job it better be your experiences, attitude and reputation. Construction is a small world, your reputation is very important.

If this one does not work out for you JQ, let me know. I was talking to a few companies not to far from you last year before I made the move to where I am now. Also there was a 2cooler who posted looking for Supers month or so ago. Got the link to his company on my home computer and will send it your way if needed.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Understand job's requirements and match your work experience to them. Talk about how you can use them to perform the job requirements and you WANT the job. Pay attention (intensive listening) to the interviewer and catch the important points and relay them back. Good luck.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

now follow every one of these suggestions and you will be hired on as CEO.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> handwriting a note seems desperate. Also very slim chance it will get to the person that makes the call. He/She is going to have someone go thru there mail and they will kull that quick.
> 
> I am sure this type of stuff works in other situations, but in construction if you can not make it on your experience, merits, and reputation then you have no chance. If you have been in the business long enough, almost a given the person you are asking for a job is going to call someone that knows you. It is a small world.


A thank you note, in my opinion, can never hurt. People appreciate small things. If it doesn't get in the right hands, at least you made the effort. I have been on both ends of the interview process.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> and.........................Stop drinking now!!!!!


get some clippers and shave EVERYTHING, then take some nair to it, they may be after a hair sample...

A


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I don't own a suit. I'm a commercial construction superintendent type guy. Ok. I won't ride my Harley. (Dang it). I got the yes sir and no sir down. Thanks. And rat killin is off my topics. I hope they don't know me as Johnny quest. It's in Galveston.


NIce Jeans and a long sleeve button up tucked in. Nice work boots or doc martins. 
I wear this on my interviews and have always been dressed nice. Shave, hair cut nice and some of that smell good stuff.


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Be confident, sit straight, don't fidget, be professional, turn your phone off! And as everyone else said, clean cut and nicely dressed! Might not even hurt to clean up the truck. The interview starts before you even walk in the door...also don't try too hard, just be you! They'll be able to tell if you're answering questions honestly or trying to give them the answer you think they'll want to hear! 

Good luck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Jolly Roger is spot on. I also hire and fire construction supers for my company. Hair cut, trimmed facial hair, nice clean jeans, button up shirt. Present yourself as a professional in the construction world. If your attire and appearance is clean organized looking that would reflect on how you would run your jobs. In our world experience is key and just as important running a clean organized project. Organization makes the company and their client happy. Study what type of construction work this company does and let them know how your experience relates. Big turn off talking about money - benefits on first interview unless interviewer brings it up. You need to let them know what you have to offer them and not what is in it for me.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Job Interview*



Johnboat said:


> I would say new starched jeans and shined boots OK. But not, repeat not a "western shirt". Go out and buy a polo/golf style shirt in light blue, or a Brooks Brother non-iron dress shirt in light blue. Wear a regular belt, not a western or rodeo buckle set up. This time of year you can probably dispense with the jacket. Good luck.
> 
> Grooming. Nails trimmed nice. Nose hair trimmed. If you have a beard or mustache, trim it way back so it is neat. No neck beard, ever. Repeat, no neck beard ever. Good recent hair cut and if in between cuts go in for a back of neck trim. Windex your glasses if you wear them.
> 
> Finally, remember an interview is a 2 way street. Ask them questions about the job.


In addition; act like you're really looking for a job rather than just another signature for unemployment benefits.

Make the interviewer believe that your presence will enhance his workforce. It's a sales pitch with you as the product!

In my previous life, I interviewed(and hired) many candidates who impressed me with their dress and demeanor. Some wasted their(and my) time!

Good Luck! C2


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Be clean and clear, no sauce for a good 5 days prior


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't have time to read the whole thread but RedFinSword has it pretty well nailed. I've hired a hella lot of people. At the risk of repeating other advice here's mine:

Learn everything about he company and the executives you can. The internet is awesome. See if you can find the CEO's comp plan to see how he is rewarded. Check out his latest release to investors or BOD report. If private investigate through friends. Learn SOMETHING about them like their mission statement or something before you go.
Dress & look neat. All hair trimmed; appropriate pressed clothing; personal grooming, etc. Be 5-minutes early. No tinted glasses.
No crossed arms or legs. Sit up - attentive with open & quiet palms
If you can get them talking about what they need or why they are replacing someone first - WRITE IT DOWN as you will hear this again. Also you can temper your presentation in alignment with their needs which is your ultimate goal.
If they start asking questions answer it and then try to turn to getting answers to #4 above. It is the gold ring. If not make note of data points you get for later.
When it's your formal turn for questions - interview them, with the exception of any questions on compensation, benefits, etc. Ask why the job is open. How quickly they want to fill it. What specific qualifications for the job.
IN GENERAL: If you're right handed and you are asked a question and your eyes look up & to the RIGHT it usually indicates a RIGHT answer. If they go up Left it usually indicates visual construction or Lying.
Pre-close the deal. Ask what are the next steps and ask them to be specific. Ask when you should be hearing from them and from whom. Ask again about when they are looking to have this position filled.
Good luck & leave your phone in the car.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Be clean and clear, no sauce for a good 5 days prior


Ya killin me dude. :spineyes:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a couple of more suggestions. Do not scratch your but or between your legs.

Knock em dead. Hope they offer it to you on the spot, but you will probably have to go through the "process". Hope the best for you.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

goodonya said:


> Don't have time to read the whole thread but RedFinSword has it pretty well nailed. I've hired a hella lot of people. At the risk of repeating other advice here's mine:
> 
> Learn everything about he company and the executives you can. The internet is awesome. See if you can find the CEO's comp plan to see how he is rewarded. Check out his latest release to investors or BOD report. If private investigate through friends. Learn SOMETHING about them like their mission statement or something before you go.
> Dress & look neat. All hair trimmed; appropriate pressed clothing; personal grooming, etc. Be 5-minutes early. No tinted glasses.
> ...


and definitely don't pick your nose!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Roll up in that beotch with a big chaw and spit runnin down your chin....don't get much more genuine than that


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Good luck JQ


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow! Alot of great advice! Definitely no suit as I'm sure you have no problem with. Always look eye to eye... And yes, leave the phone in your car. Be confident and thanking them at the end with a firm handshake is perfect... IMO, no thank you note is necessary. Your interview with get you the job, not the note. Seems overboard to me. And also like said before, ask what the next stage is or when you would expect to hear something back. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Show up sober and don't tell them you want to axe them a question.

Seriously, good luck. I wish you all the best. Nail that interview


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

DON"T go in smelling like an ashtray full of Marlboros.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*Check your PMs*

JQ, check your PMs. Hope it helps.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

good luck JQ!!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

roundman said:


> good luck JQ!!


X2


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm outa here. Packing a lot of info. New haircut, check, new clothes, check, smelly stuff , check. 4 copies of current rÃ©sumÃ© , check. Note pad and pen that works , check. Thanks guys.


----------



## dsjones21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Good luck JQ


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Good Luck.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Good Luck.....


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

****, bet he forgot to take his guitar and amp......:bounce:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Alright Johnny, now the thread will read

Ok. I got a job .....and leave the interview part out.

Good Luck !!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good Luck. Hang in there!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Ask for the job ...

You would be surprised how few actually ask for the job!

John


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Best of luck, my friend!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I always send an thank you e mail after an interview.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

did anyone remind him to bring his kneepads?

construction people wear kneepads right?

A


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good Luck Randal... You got this man... Think positive and own that interview man.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

good luck we all pulling for you ...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow. That was intense. Covered everything under the sun. Laughed, chatted. Then he said let's get to the dirty part. I told him what I wanted and he said he was writing a synopsis of our interview and submitting it to corporate for approval. What does that mean.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

A *synopsis* is a brief summary of the major points of a written work, either as prose or as a table; an abridgment or condensation of a work


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> A *synopsis* is a brief summary of the major points of a written work, either as prose or as a table; an abridgment or condensation of a work


Smart a##. You know what I mean.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Smart a##. You know what I mean.


What'd you 'spekt outta BJ, his avatar says it all! lol

Good luck on the job. Depending on the size of the company, the response could take a while. Hopefully they don't leave you hanging for an extended period, and moreover, i hope you nail it.


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

I got this interview advise from a recruiter; worked for me.

*BEFORE THE INTERVIEW*

*First, do your homework. *Learn everything you can about 1) the person, 2) the company, and 3) the industry sector before you have your first conversation or meeting. Check out the website, financials, and friends or acquaintances who might know about the company. Use Google!

*Second, review your resume* from the clientâ€™s perspective. Remember, the only thing my client knows about you â€" besides what Iâ€™ve told them â€" is what is listed on your resume. Have the SHORT answers about career movement and job changes. Be succinct, honest, and diplomatic.

*Third, write down all your accomplishments* that you didnâ€™t have space to include on your resume. Your accomplishments are the distillation of your career; they communicate why you are worth hiring. There are only three things you can ever do for any company that will make them hire, retain or promote you. They can be classified in three simple categories. Itâ€™s my three point, six word mantra:

*MAKE MONEY - SAVE MONEY - SOLVE PROBLEMS*​
*Always use numbers.* If youâ€™re a typical mid-career person, youâ€™ve probably forgotten half of your achievements. This exercise moves these accomplishments from your long term memory to your short term memory.

*Write down all the professional and work-related questions the interviewer is likely to ask.* One big deal killer: â€œWhat are you looking for now?â€ The only good answer is the job for which you are interviewing. Another deal killer: â€œWhy are you looking now?â€ If they ask, find a way to be positive about your current situation. Donâ€™t be negative.

In general, questions interviewers ask include: HR questions, career history and aspiration questions, leadership questions, technical skills questions and the dreaded, â€œWhat are your weaknesses?â€ question. Iâ€™m not going to review the first four, but let me give you an idea on the last one. First, donâ€™t select a core competency! Choose something you would like to learn more about â€" Spanish, finance, or a professional certification â€" which, if achieved, would even add more value to your clientâ€™s business.

*Write down all your questions*, but donâ€™t ask all of them during the interview. Prioritize the most important four or five questions so that you get the answers to the questions you need to decide whether you want to go to the next step.

Your questions should include four categories. First, you need to find out whether *you* want to pursue this job. Remember, *both* parties have to decide whether to proceed. Second and third are two sides of the coin. What I call the â€œforestâ€ issues and the â€œtreesâ€ issues. Typical â€œforestâ€ questions: Is this the kind of company where you can build a career? Culture? Growth? Profitability? Typical â€œtreesâ€ questions: Ask about the job itself and the expectations the client has for a successful person in the role. What might be the â€œmetricsâ€ for success, for example.

A couple of excellent questions: â€œWhat sort of person are you looking for to fill the position? What are the technical and personal characteristics of the perfect candidate? What problems need to be solved?â€ Fourth, chemistry building. Ask at least one professional question about the interviewer. â€œHow long have you been with the company?â€ â€œWhatâ€™s it like to work for your company?â€ 

*DURING (AND AFTER) THE INTERVIEW*

*Dress for success*. Have twice as many of your resumes in your briefcase as you expect to hand out. Put your resume(s) in a nice presentation folder. Donâ€™t clutter the folder with all those dreadful written letters of references from employers ten years ago. If you have any additional documents, keep them in your briefcase. You can offer to show them, but NEVER insist. Thereâ€™s nothing worse than the candidate who is determined to show you his Certificate of Skill from the Transylvania School of Basket Weaving.

*Get there early! *Firm handshake. Eye contact. Remember this is a conversation, not a note-taking contest. If youâ€™re meeting with more than one person at the same time, make sure that your answers â€" and your questions â€" are directed to every person in the room. And chat with the support staff!

*If you have a meal, order â€œlight.â€* Thereâ€™s nothing worse than looking down at the rib eye steak you had two mouthfuls of because you did all the talking! You can always go to McDonalds to stock up on calories after the meeting if youâ€™re still hungry. No alcohol. No tobacco smells. No off-color jokes. No swearing, even if they do so.

*Taking the tour*. If you take the tour of the site, theyâ€™re looking to see what you notice â€" and what you fail to notice. However, itâ€™s almost always better to ask questions than to make a statement. You may think something looks pretty awful â€" and the person youâ€™re speaking with ordered it to be done that way. Be observant, but be careful!

*Make it a conversation. Donâ€™t simply sell; remember you need them to sell to you as well.* Talk no more than 65% of the time; listen no less than 35% of the time.

*Stories are great, but. . .* weave your stories naturally as part of the conversation, but get to the point! Donâ€™t bore the interviewer with the technical details. They want the one-minute-manager version, not Gone with the Wind! Briefer is better. Hereâ€™s an easy way to keep your stories short. P-O-P. Problem. Outcome. Process. Three simple sentences. Remember, no outcome ever happens without a process. Process is always the key to success. If youâ€™re not familiar with behavioral interviewing strategies, do some research. Behavioral questions are increasingly standard practice these days and youâ€™ll feel more comfortable if youâ€™ve done your homework. A useful website to check out is: www.careercenter.umd.edu/student/job_search/interviewing/interview_behavioral.asp

*
* 
*Close for the offer.* Your goal is to get to the next step. First, if you are interested, say so in words that are unmistakably clear. Then do three more things. First, explain briefly why this position and their company are a good fit for you and your career at this time. Next â€" and this is the one many people miss, but itâ€™s the most important - tell your interviewer why and how you can add value for their company. In other words, whatâ€™s in it for them if you join their team? Finally, ask a simple question: â€œWhatâ€™s the next step? Where do we go from here?â€ But use your own words, not mine!

*Never** discuss money unless the client brings up the issue first.* They know what your current package is anyway. We tell them. They wouldnâ€™t be talking with you unless they felt they could make a deal on the money. But at the first stage, money is not their biggest issue. The client needs to decide whether he or she wants you to join their company before theyâ€™re interested in discussing financial terms!

If a client asks directly, tell them what you make, but break it down: base, bonus, car, etc. If any potential employer asks what you need financially, *never* say a number; youâ€™ll either â€œhighballâ€ or â€œlowballâ€ yourself. Either way, you lose. A good response would be along the lines: â€œI would seriously consider any offer which is fair and reasonable.â€ A statement like this is 1) honest, and 2) puts the ball in the clientâ€™s court, which is where it should start. You may not agree about what that number should be, but you canâ€™t disagree with the statement.

*The old bugaboo of ASSUME.* Remember that old trick you learned about ****-u-me* about one month into your first job? Itâ€™s still true! First, never assume you understand the question, especially open ended questions such as, â€œTell me a little about yourself?â€ Your answer? â€œIâ€™d be happy to. Where do you want me to start?â€ Second, never assume youâ€™ve hit a home run with your answer. Weâ€™ve all been in situations where weâ€™ve had to think on our feet and picked the wrong story or the wrong example. If youâ€™re not sure, ask! â€œDoes that make sense?â€ Third, never assume you understand what theyâ€™re talking about! If you donâ€™t understand, ask! This is your career, your life. Be clear. 

*Get passionate! *In addition to all the great skills and experience you have, remember that your energy, passion, enthusiasm and initiative need to shine through. Iâ€™ve had more candidates fall by the wayside because they werenâ€™t passionate enough about their work than for any other single reason. *Donâ€™t* let this happen to you. 

*Finally, name the demon*. If you think thereâ€™s something in your background, skills or leadership which the client feels uncomfortable about, youâ€™re probably right. Talk about it!

*Say thanks!* At the end of the conversation, get their business card or ask for their address. Send them a brief note. In that note, you say three simple things. First, thank them for their time. Second, say something you forgot to say during the interview. Donâ€™t worry, it always happens. Use these words to match your value proposition with their value need. Third, if youâ€™re interested, say so. This is the first time you are committing yourself in writing. Remember they will almost certainly already have decided whether to move forward with your candidacy before they receive your note.

*
* 
*Before you click â€œsendâ€* or seal the envelope, triple check the spelling, grammar and punctuation. Do *not* rely on spellchecker! This is your first chance to demonstrate your written communication skills. People who have never met you will read this note and form an impression about you as a person based on this simple note. Get it right!

*One final point*: just be yourself. No more, no less. Let me tell you why this is so important. If we get to the end of this process and my client extends an offer and you accept, we have three winners. You, me and my client. Guess what? If at any point in this process either party backs out before a commitment is made, we also have three winners. I truly believe that. You donâ€™t want to make a mistake. I certainly donâ€™t. And I know my client doesnâ€™t want to make a bad hire. Remember, perception is reality. And their perception may be different from yours. Thatâ€™s fine. Thereâ€™s nothing worse than trying to fit a square peg into a round hole â€" and to try to get paid for doing it! So we need to make sure both sides see a good â€œfit.â€


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> A *synopsis* is a brief summary of the major points of a written work, either as prose or as a table; an abridgment or condensation of a work


Fish die by their mouth!!!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck I hope you get the job


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

He won't need corp approval to pass, so I'd say he is moving forward with an offer.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> He won't need corp approval to pass, so I'd say he is moving forward with an offer.


That's what I was thinking. He could have ended it with a thank you for coming in. We will be in touch.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sounds good, amigo!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Keeping fingers crossed for you rat man.....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It means he's done looking and your the man.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once JQ gets the job, he'll have money to get all of his rat kills stuffed/mounted. We'll be seeing pics of shoulder mounts, full body mounts, 2 rats fighting, rats munching food, etc. JQ will be the keeper of the Rat Museum. I'm pretty sure thats whats gonna happen once he's got money in his hand again...


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like an offer was not made. Do not wait for them to call you. If you did not ask when a decision will be made you should make a follow up call to him thanking him for the interview. Add how you feel confident of your ability and expertise to do the job (show you want it) and ask when they are expecting to move forward with a decision.

Good Luck!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Dukman said:


> Sounds like an offer was not made. Do not wait for them to call you. If you did not ask when a decision will be made you should make a follow up call to him thanking him for the interview. Add how you feel confident of your ability and expertise to do the job (show you want it) and ask when they are expecting to move forward with a decision.
> 
> Good Luck!


That was all discussed. And the thank you email was done as soon as I got home. To him personally .


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Call him back and ask if you can take vacation right away or if that time has to be accrued first. 

And obviously,...........a man with your experience gets the 3 weeks per year plan vs. 2. 

Let us know what he says.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Call him back and ask if you can take vacation right away or if that time has to be accrued first.
> 
> And obviously,...........a man with your experience gets the 3 weeks per year plan vs. 2.
> 
> Let us know what he says.


Gotta make sure you say it with a very demanding tone. I hear that always works best. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

We discussed that too. Lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Good luck Amigo !


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If it doesn't work out they are accepting applications at the new Waffle House they are building in Pearland.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Kings Beirgarten is hiring to bro


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Kings Beirgarten is hiring to bro


STOP....I do now want to see JQ in Lederhosen and a push up bra. I will call Phillip personally and blackball you.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

gitchesum said:


> STOP....I do now want to see JQ in Lederhosen and a push up bra. I will call Phillip personally and blackball you.


:cheers:
thats our place. we live about 1/4 mile from there.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, It's been my favorite place since they day it opened and they built the first out door deck.

Amazing to see how for they have come in 2 short years.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wear shorts and a wife beater shirt and send someone else to do the interview for you and the job is yours.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

JQ, so how did the interview go? We are all ears!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

He probably slipped up and talked about his rat problem!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a PM earlier. Hammered it. I think tha boy will be in tha market for new rat killers shortly !!!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

They have already emailed me. Thanks Roy. Jimmy was great. Hey throw down the dip dude. Lol.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Was it Rismiller Construction?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

jewfish said:


> Was it Rismiller Construction?


No. It was not. I will never mention the name.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

So, did you get an offer??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sounds like he got the job.

TH


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

So...did you tell the man what was on your breath?


----------

